# resorts that trade with rci,sfx, II (see chart)



## jjking42 (Jul 23, 2005)

i came up with this list. I  am sure thier are more incuding all the II sw florida hgvc weeks

I removed the chart because it had ratings that should not be published here.


----------



## MillerNet (Jul 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

I saw a resort I owned on this list.  I didn't know it would trade with SFX.  I'll have to check it out.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Dani (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice work!!!  Do these resorts also trade with SFX?  It doesn't say so on the chart, but I assume that they do.


----------



## SandraWorld (Jul 24, 2005)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> i came up with this list. I  am sure thier are more incuding all the II sw florida hgvc weeks



What do those rating numbers represent? and who's ratings are they?

Thanks
Sandra


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 24, 2005)

they all trade with sfx and the rating are  quality ratings by tug member reviews. I goofed that was not supposed to be on there. But if they are taken by sfx its pretty much at nice resort


----------



## Dean (Jul 24, 2005)

Remember that just because SFX takes deposits from certain resorts does not necessarily mean they will take your week or unit type.  And they may take it this month and not next month depending on what they have in inventory.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

*How did you decide*



			
				jjking42 said:
			
		

> i came up with this list. I  am sure thier are more incuding all the II sw florida hgvc weeks



As for SFX, are you basing this on their directory?  SFX took my week, but it is not in their directory.  I find it difficult to determine what to ask for in exchange since there does not seem to be a reliable list.  This is certainlay a start.  Thanks for your good work!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 24, 2005)

This list says these resorts trade with all three exchange companies. SFX can get you lots of exchanges that are only RCI or only II. This list is helpful for people who want to know which resorts can deposited in II and RCI. SFX is pretty much a need to check with them issue. 
Liz


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Pahio at Bali Hai would also qualify*

On II the resort is listed as Club Intrawest, but it is the same resort.


----------



## spiceycat (Jul 25, 2005)

Landmark Holiday Beach Resort trades with both RCI and II - I haven't tried SFX yet.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 26, 2005)

SFX will also accept Villas of Sedona, Harbortown Pt. Marina, and Marina Fiesta in Cabo, and if they are "good "weeks. (high demand) you'll get a bonus week, too. I really don't think you can pin down all of SFX's inventory in one list. It's too flexible.


----------



## guitarlars (Jul 27, 2005)

*Palm Springs Tennis Club*

PSTC also trades with both II and RCI. It's managed by Platinum Interchange, so trades there.

SFX will apparently take only certain weeks (i.e. no summer), so not sure if it qualifies for your list.

Larry


----------

